# eof is awesome



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

I just wanted to say i got some great laughs today


----------



## Sephi (Oct 19, 2008)

fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 19, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> > fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad


This


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 19, 2008)

is a fad


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 19, 2008)

XCALIFADS


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 19, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say i got some great laughs today


You lie.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO U


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 19, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO U!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG NO U


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALL 3 OF U


----------



## War (Oct 20, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> > fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad xcalibur fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad fad


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 20, 2008)

war when did you get such an awesome avatar and sig?


----------



## xJonny (Oct 20, 2008)

watisa eof


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> watisa eof



EDGE OF FORUM!!!!

or

EAT OLD FACE!!!


----------



## xJonny (Oct 20, 2008)

is that a barack power saloot?


----------

